# Elizabeth Gouge



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 13, 2008)

The following remarks by Nicholas Guy on Elizabeth Gouge, wife of William Gouge and mother of Thomas Gouge, are worthy of note:



> With her owne hand shee penned sundry devout Prayers, whereof some being for helps to humble her soule the more before God, were very large. She hath also left written by her selfe many divine directions for Devotions. She further tyed her selfe by a set dayly taske to reade the holy Scriptures, whereby she was able readily to answer any question propounded about the History and Doctrin of the Scriptures. Shee did also spend much time in reading English books of divinity, whereof shee had a pretty Library.



-- Nicholas Guy, _Pieties Pillar_, p. 48, quoted by John Morgan, _Godly Learning: Puritan Attitudes towards Reason, Learning and Education, 1560-1640_, pp. 166-167.


----------



## timmopussycat (Nov 13, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> The following remarks by Nicholas Guy on Elizabeth Gouge, wife of William Gouge and mother of Thomas Gouge, are worthy of note:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fooled me, I thought you were referring to the mid-20th century Anglo Catholic author.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 14, 2008)

Nope, just a Puritan "mother in Israel."


----------

